# LGB HD flat car



## Wolfie 1047 (May 12, 2010)

HEy all trying to find one of the lgb hd flat cars, the one with 4 trucks and the transformer load. Anybody know who might have one? een oneon ebay not to long ago, trying to track one down. Im also looking for a USAT NW-2 in Long Island Railroad #499. any help would be great. Thanks everyone

Mike


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Try Ebay. they have them from time to time.


----------

